# Best Face Foundation Primer??



## Modil (Aug 21, 2005)

I'm debating on purchasing MAC's..


----------



## mac_obsession (Aug 21, 2005)

I have heard mixed reviews on macs.. Mixed reviews on urban decays as well.
I know smashbox's is really good. Thats the only one I personally know about.


----------



## luvme4me (Aug 22, 2005)

does benefit make one i use thier eyeshadow primer and i luv it


----------



## PrettyKitty (Aug 22, 2005)

I love my MAC Prep + Prime Skin more than Nars Makeup Primer.


----------



## ambidextrous (Aug 26, 2005)

I second Prep + Prime, makes my skin very soft and it looks smother than w/o. I think the fruits extracts also help my skin to look better. I've never seen that many "natural" INCIs in one product (11!)


----------



## katsey (Aug 26, 2005)

I had Laura Mercier but I found it almost melted on my hand before I could even get it to my face. Personally I enjoy MAC's Prep+Prime-I have red cheeks and this does take away some of the redness. PLus its almost foamy not greasy like LM.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Aug 31, 2005)

I really like and use English Ideas. A little expensive though, but friends tell me that Tarte's is really good


----------



## user3 (Jan 5, 2006)

Giving this thread a  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I have tried a few primers but I'd love to hear about what everyone else has used. Please include your skin type. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


[


----------



## YOOTOPiA (Jan 5, 2006)

i have combo skin and thought the shiseido primer worked very well and mac's prep n prime wasn't too bad either.


----------



## Eemaan (Jan 6, 2006)

i have tried the shiesedo one
the laura mercier one
and prep and prime and none have worked. Do urban decay do a primer for foundation? one SA told me they didnt have one because their foundations were so good they didnt need a base primer. that means ther eyeshadows must me total c**p then


----------



## ambidextrous (Jan 6, 2006)

I use Shiseido Ultimate Sun Protection Cream with SPF 50 or 55, it's even better than prep and prime. Makes my Studio fix more even in application and it sticks better to the skin/primer, so that it covers better and it stays in place! Try it, the cream is really gorgeous, just a bit pricey, but a little goes a long way.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 6, 2006)

Also, I've used Smashbox's primer and didnt like it nearly as much as my English Ideas


----------



## Pootle_around (Jan 6, 2006)

I've used 4: LM, Guerlain, NARS and RMK.

LM: works well, makes foundation last well into the night, katsey i know you said that it melted on your hand before you could even use it, i haven't had this problem, it's my fave atm.

Guerlain do this AMAZING serum called Midnight Star. It makes my foundation *look* perfect, like it's been airbrushed. You can really tell the difference when you use them. It comes in these teeny capsules, they're actually quite expensive in the UK but so worth it! I can't really afford to use them though so I only buy them when I've got something special coming up. There's 10 in a pack but I seem to use them so quickly when I've got them.

NARS primer is supposed to be the UK leader but there's no way! It's rubbish! I notice very little difference when I'm using it.

RMK primer works well and makes my base last longer but it doesn't keep it as 'fresh' looking as the Midnight Star.

If i could afford the midnight star that would definitely be my choice.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jan 6, 2006)

Philosophy makes one called "The Present". I like MAC's better and its less expensive.


----------



## koolkatz (Jan 6, 2006)

I love H2O+ Complexion Perfector. It's oil-free and has antioxidants in it. English Ideas is also good (and oil-free).


----------



## canadiangirl_1117 (Jan 6, 2006)

Combo skin, and I've tried Sephora's and Smashbox's, and the Smashbox is my HG.  No breakouts, I've got medium pores with a few bigger ones on the sides of my nose, and the combo of the Smashbox and Clinique's Pore Minimizer make my pores invisible.  And the Smashbox keeps my foundation from getting oily for hours (this is a huge feat, usually within an hour I'm a greaseball on my forehead again, so gross).  I  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  the Smashbox primer.


----------



## aziajs (Jan 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pootle_around* 
_NARS primer is supposed to be the UK leader but there's no way! It's rubbish! I notice very little difference when I'm using it._

 
LOL...I love when people from the U.K. say rubbish.  I'm always so tickled by that.

I actually am looking for a primer.  Smashbox was nice but didn't live up to the hype.  Someone was telling me about a moisturising SPF cream from Origins that is not intended to be a primer but works really well as one.


----------



## Isis (Jan 7, 2006)

I use both smashbox Photo Finish or NARS, and love them. However, Laura Mercier makes a very good one as well.


----------



## gambitlizard (Jan 7, 2006)

I'm oily and I really like Smashbox's primer.  It smoothes my skin and makes my pores look a little less noticable.  Plus it holds the oilies back for several hours.


----------



## chocula (Jan 7, 2006)

I have had Smashbox and Sephora.  I have oily/combo skin, and I like the Sephora primer better.  Smashbox is good, but I looked less oily at the end of the day when I would use the Sephora primer.


----------



## devilgirl17 (Jan 7, 2006)

I have sensitive combination skin and I found that Smashbox's made me sking burn and itch after using it for two days.  It felt nice when I initially put it on, but it started to irritate after about 15 minutes.


----------

